# Sarah Michelle Gellar vs. Jennifer Love Hewitt



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 25, 2011)

*Jennifer Love Hewitt: AKA The Ghost Whisperer*











*VS.*

*Sarah Michelle Gellar: AKA Buffy The Vampire Slayer*











Who was was your schoolyard/teenage/adult crush when they were at their peak in the 90's and early 00's? What Movies did you enjoy their performances in the most? Who did you prefer?


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## I3igAl (Nov 25, 2011)

Can I chose both?


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2011)

no.

 smg or the other chick which is it. 

-;

the poll i am at jizz


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 25, 2011)

Trinity said:


> no.
> 
> smg or the other chick which is it.
> 
> ...



Sorry dude, you gotta choose. I see you like the gif. 

@I3igAl One or the other. You must have had a preference back in the day?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 25, 2011)

Sarah Michelle Gellar stomps.

Hopefully into a pool filled with chocolate pudding, wherein topless wrestling may occur.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2011)

GELLAR. GELLAR. GELLAR. GELLAR. GELLAR. GELLAR.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2011)

SMG >>>>>>>> ALL YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

fuck yea






also this


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 25, 2011)

I refuse to choose.

But because i have no choice, Gellar all the way.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2011)

Jennifer Love Hewitt I always thought looked better

but I was more into buffy I could never stomach anything JLH did

also no Lacy Chabert , Allyson Hannigan? or Charisma Carpenter? the fucks wrong with you?

edit- Selma Blair and SMG kissing? yeah best fucking movie scene of their entire career man...


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 25, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt I always thought looked better
> 
> but I was more into buffy I could never stomach anything JLH did
> 
> ...



Dem tits.

This post is highly lacking in Eliza Dushku.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck the tits.
dat ass.



Level7N00b said:


> Dem tits.
> 
> This post is highly lacking in Eliza Dushku.



*Spoiler*: __ 










fucking hot bitches. Buffy cast is still in shape.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 25, 2011)

Trinity said:


> fuck the tits.
> dat ass.
> 
> 
> ...



I see no ass. 

And this totally isn't the place for this thread.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2011)

don't bs me bitch. Charisma has that ass.

no it isn't but you're the one that was bitching about lack of doucheku. 
And I delivered. 


and plus i still stayed on topic

SMG all the way bitches


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 25, 2011)

Charisma is far more top heavy than anything bro. Did you see heron Charmed? Those tits could have spilled out at any moment.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 26, 2011)

Best obd thread, like, ever.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 26, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Charisma is far more top heavy than anything bro. Did you see heron Charmed? Those tits could have spilled out at any moment.



her body in general..she just looked better then any one else on buffy ass rack it was all great.

the fact that she's forty and still looks like that is fucking boss.

Stacy Dash and Vanessa Marcel beat her out in 'middle aged women who look better than 90% of the female population half their age" tier


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 26, 2011)

Jenniffer Love Hewitt. She is prettier. SMG never really grabbed my attention.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2011)

Jenniffer Love Hewitt.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2011)

you people are making me unhappy


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 26, 2011)

I pick the one with the nicest body.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

never saw Buffy and I don't even like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-vampires (or vampires in general .. save for classic Dracula and Alucard) and JLH is hotter IMO, so her


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 26, 2011)

The vampires in Buffy were hardly "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

They are both photoshoped whores, so neither.


sonic546 said:


> The vampires in Buffy were hardly "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


A pony tard has no idea what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

sweet delicious butthurt

vampires suck though =/


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2011)

actually yea i admit they were ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now shut the fuck up.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 26, 2011)

Jennifer Love Hewit is hotter.


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> sweet delicious butthurt
> 
> vampires suck though =/


Try to tell that to Dio or Alucard. Also, my butt is never hurt. However, you seem to be concerned about the health of my posterior. I appreciative the thought though. I would be upset if I suddenly developed hemorrhoids.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> vampires suck though =/


Um. Duh. They suck blood.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

.. among other things


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 26, 2011)

man why do men watch my little pony?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

let's talk about ponies !


better then ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-vampires


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> .. among other things


Vampires >>>> moe blob pony abominations who guzzle horse semen like it's gatorade.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

this thread is now 20% cooler 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2011)

Fluttershy, please reduce the size of those photos and stay on topic about SMG and JLH or anything involving them please.


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

You're going to get banned from the OBD. No one finds your antics amusing in the slightest. I'm starting to think that you are a troll dupe account. I should have realized this much sooner.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

put the 2 bigger photos under spoiler




Jane Crocker said:


> You're going to get banned from the OBD. No one finds your antics amusing in the slightest. I'm starting to think that you are a troll dupe account. I should have realized this much sooner.


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

An over used reaction image that I've seen countless times. Typical for a ponyfag.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

maybe, but 60s spiderman deserves more love

I sense some underlying hostility towards our hooved-friends though



Problem ?


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

Problem? You are either a massive furfag man-child or a dupe troll. I sense autism at hand.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2011)

better upgrade your spidey-sense then


so rude too =/


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys, seriously stay on topic.

There is no need to get a thread closed coz of all this bitching for nothing.



Carry on with the thread about SMG and JLH.


----------



## Monna (Nov 26, 2011)

speedyg said:


> Guys, seriously stay on topic. There is no need to get a thread closed coz of all this bitching for nothing. Carry on with the thread about SMG and JLH.


So you like anorexic photoshoped women? That's cool I guess. better than being a furry at least.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> So you like anorexic photoshoped women? That's cool I guess. better than being a furry at least.



I remember them better in my youth outside the photoshopped photos of course. 

It was something I thought about when I was younger.

Nothing is stopping you finding better pics you like or making other threads about other woman.

Don't be lazy dammit.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2011)

Even if I'd eat her, she is not anorexic.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2011)

Trinity said:


> Even if I'd eat her, she is not anorexic.



She looks like she eats more nowadays i guess. 

I used to go for JLH even tho she made some rubbish tv and films, but I did enjoy Buffy in my youth as well and deffo noticed Sarah quite a bit as well.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2011)

Sarah is naturally skinny though.

The reason she's thicker I think is because she's off of Buffy and Whedon was a huge dick to the whole cast. 

I never really liked JLH. I mean, Sarah's not even that hot but fuck


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 26, 2011)

Trinity said:


> Sarah is naturally skinny though.
> 
> The reason she's thicker I think is because she's off of Buffy and Whedon was a huge dick to the whole cast.
> 
> I never really liked JLH. I mean, Sarah's not even that hot but fuck



Yeah I know. I like some naturally skinny women. My next battle-dome duo will show it. 

But I feel back then, she probably was hampered to keep a thin image unhealthily by the media then as well as her bosses and fans. She seems freer to do what she wants when she left as you say.

Well I remember some JLH who never really liked SMG as well, just one of those things I guess. I liked thme both back then, but if forced to choose, JLH will get my vote.

Sorry bro.


----------



## McNasty996 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gellar, for me.


----------

